# Squeeky stairs



## BBsGarage (Jul 26, 2005)

How do you fis squeeky stairs?
there is no access under them and the repiar needs to be cosmetically neat.
There does appear to be a gap between the step and the riser.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## HandyMac (Nov 15, 2005)

Only way I know is to countersink a screw hole to allow a screw or two to be driven through the tread into the stringer. You can install a plug to hide the screw.


----------

